# After a dust storm at the Slab City library



## Matt Derrick (Dec 20, 2016)

Here's a short video showing what the kitchen looks like after a major sandstorm came through, caking almost everything in a fine layer of dirt.


----------



## Notmyname (Dec 20, 2016)

Fuck that's a headache. How often do storms blow in?


----------



## Dmac (Dec 21, 2016)

@Notmyname so often you hardly notice


----------



## Notmyname (Dec 21, 2016)

Dmac said:


> @Notmyname so often you hardly notice


Haha shit


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 17, 2017)

not super often, maybe a handful of times a year (fortunately!)


----------



## Keystone Ice Kid (Feb 11, 2018)

Just leave the cap on the garlic salt and you're good!


----------

